# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > نادي الخريجين >  وظيفة شاغرة

## الوسادة

*إعلان وظيفة شاغرة*
تعلن جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا عن احتياجها لشغل وظيفة
*مختص جودة*
على أن تتوفر في المتقدم الشروط التالية :
1-          أن يكون حاصلاً مؤهل بكالوريوس
2-لديه القدرة على التعامل مع الحاسوب.
3-عمل في مجال الجودة أو في مؤسسة تعنى بالجودة لفترة لاتقل عن سنتين
4-عمل في مؤسسة تمنح اعتمادات بحسب الـ ISO.
5-شارك في تطوير أو تدقيق نظام الجودة الـ ISO.
6-يجيد اللغة الإنجليزية
فمن وجد في نفسه الرغبة وتوفرت فيه الشروط ؛ عليه تقديم ملفه إلى إدارة الموارد البشرية خلال اسبوع من تاريخه أو عبر موقع الجامعة.

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

انشالله اللي محتاجها وبتتوفر فيه المواصفات يتوظف  :Smile:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*انتِ دائما بتفيدي غيرك معظائة هدولة*

----------

